# Free Brick!



## oneluckyhunter (May 11, 2004)

I recently tore down an old, unusable fireplace in my basement and am stuck with a ton of bricks now. Ok, maybe not a ton, but it sure feels like it. I would say a good 90% of them are still full bricks but just full of mortar. If anyone would like them or need bricks for a project, let me know and you can have the bunch. I live in Roseville in SE MI near I-94 and 12 Mile Road. Thanks,
Dave


----------

